# Easy Fermentation...



## xAreWhyAyEn (Jun 6, 2012)

I keep seeing that it is difficult to start a fermentation with this, and im on my second batch. First one started in a couple hours, as did this one. 2 methods i used. 

First Batch. - Used a fresh slurry from a batch of red pitched 24 hours after mixing up the inverted sugar and 64oz of lemon juice, and pitched my yeast on top of the slurry (lalvin ec1118). was fermenting strong within 2-4 hrs.

Second Batch - Made a "starter" in a 2qt glass bowl (again lalvin ec1118). Used 4tbsp sugar, 78 degree water, and a half of a mashed banana and left sit for 18 hours. Pitched it 24 hours after mixing up the inverted sugar and 64oz of lemon juice. Pitched my starter, then a packet of yeast an hour later. That was 4-5 hrs ago and im fermenting very strong now.

This stuff just begs to ferment for me. Hope this helps some people that usually wait a few days. (This time i didnt want to use a slurry because the last slurry i used turned the whole batch pink, i wanted it clear/yellow this time)

Loving this yeast, seems like it can ferment anything!!

-Ryan


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Ryan, I've never had trouble getting it to go either. In fact, it's one of the fastest fermenting wines I make. On occasion, there is someone who has trouble getting it to go, but it seems rare and is probably related to variations on the recipe. Cheers, Lon


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 7, 2012)

I follow the directions on the EC-1118 packet, and never have a problem. I pitched the yeast on two batches yesterday morning. 6 hours later, they were going to town!

Soon, I plan to do some yeast comparisions for skeeter pee.


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 20, 2012)

I, on the other hand am having a terrible time starting the pee. I pitched a packet of 1118 and 3 days later had no action. I brought the fermenter outside and let it sit on the porch for a day in 99 degree heat, thinking it might be a little cold. Also started another 1118 to make a slurry. About 8 hours later, foaming like crazy, I pitched the slurry. That was the last activity I have seen in 4 days. Today is day 7 and there is nothing going on. Suggestions?


----------



## SmallTown (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you whipping this a few times during the day? You need to be putting oxygen in this.


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have whipped this stuff to just this side of getting arrested. After about 10 days, I finally went for broke. I put the fermenter on the back porch for the weekend and went camping. Apparently, it did not like my air conditioned basement. It preferred 100+ temps outside because I came home to a bubbling fermenter. It may work after all. Just seemed to appreciate the warmth, I guess.


----------



## SmallTown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes the temperature for me to get to ferment *easy* is around 75 degrees. You can get it to ferment at a lower temperature but it is much easier when it is warm.


----------



## saramc (Jun 25, 2012)

roger80465 said:


> I have whipped this stuff to just this side of getting arrested. After about 10 days, I finally went for broke. I put the fermenter on the back porch for the weekend and went camping. Apparently, it did not like my air conditioned basement. It preferred 100+ temps outside because I came home to a bubbling fermenter. It may work after all. Just seemed to appreciate the warmth, I guess.


 
Roger were you monitoring for activity by using your hydrometer or looking at the surface of the wine for bubbles? (you didn't have this under airlock from the start did you?)

I would caution about fermenting in 100+ degree temperature. Typically EC-1118 ferments well over a very wide temperature range, from 10° to 30°C (50° to 86°F), but when you look at the kinetics & fermentation grid http://www.lalvinyeast.com/images/library/EC1118_Yeast.pdf the yeast immensely slows down/stops as you approach 90F. 

Upon talking to people who have had trouble with getting it to start, I have found that other than not having their must at a temperature that the yeast will tolerate, the majority use a slurry that has "aged out" (is too far gone and the SG is too low at the time they collect it & the viable yeast cells are minimal) and/or they put their Skeeter Pee under airlock immediately. 

If you follow the recipe from Lon's site, and read the FAQ's..it is easily done. And so much fun playing around with different varieties of yeast based on the slurry you want to use.

Skeeter Pee is awesome!


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 25, 2012)

Have been using the hydrometer and for the first 10 days, it didn't drop below 1.070, which was the initial SG. Since being outside, it is going crazy and, yesterday, was 1.050. (Of course, now that I think about it, those bubbles could be from boiling ) Will check SG again tonight and aerate again. I'll probably bring it in tonight or tomorrow morning to finish. I am just thrilled it started.


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Pee volcano*

I am beginning to wonder if this is worth the effort. SG is finally approaching 1.0 but it is soooo gassy, I degassed 5-6 times yesterday (including the first time which caused a volcano) and again today (volcano redux). I cannot seem to rid this stuff of gas. Maybe I am trying too soon. It certainly would suggest fermentation is ongoing. Just beginning to get a bit frustrated.


----------



## g8keeper (Jul 3, 2012)

roger, you are trying to degas waaaayyyyy too early....if it is just now reaching 1.000, then it is still fermenting....fermentation=alcohol+ *co2*, so you cannot degas while gas is still being created....that is a no win proposition....your fermentation will not be done, in _most_ situations until your sg has dropped below 1.000, say somewhere between .998-.994....so just give it a little more time and keep checking your readings, and once your gravity is stabile (unchanged) for 3 consecutive days, then you can proceed to stabilization and degassing....just remember the 3 "p's"..._patience, patience, patience...._


----------



## roger80465 (Jul 3, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> just remember the 3 "p's"..._patience, patience, patience...._



Never been my strong suit . I will try. Thanks for the advice.


----------

